# [installation]impossible d'émerger gentoo-sources (résolu)

## ProgVal

Bonjour,

Tout est ici: 

```
(chroot) Ordi-de-Val-Kubuntu / # emerge  gentoo-sources

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.30-7.base.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...      [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.30-7.extras.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Preparing to unpack ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6/work

>>> Unpacking genpatches-2.6.30-7.base.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6/work/patches

>>> Unpacking genpatches-2.6.30-7.extras.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6/work/patches

 * Applying 1000_linux-2.6.30.1.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying 1001_linux-2.6.30.2.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying 1002_linux-2.6.30.3.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying 1003_linux-2.6.30.4.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying 1004_linux-2.6.30.5.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying 1510_hid-move-deref-below-null-test.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying 2500_ide-cd-handle-fragmented-patckets.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying 2900_makefile-no-delete-null-pointer-checks-fix.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 4100_dm-bbr.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying 4202_fbcondecor-0.9.6.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying 4400_alpha-sysctl-uac.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]
```

J'ai eu beau faire des Ctrl + C et relancer, ça reste bloqué au même endroit (par bloqué, j'entends que ça n'avance pas)

Je fais l'installation à partir de Kubuntu en chroot. Mes deux distribs sont en x86.

Merci d'avance,

ProgValLast edited by ProgVal on Wed Sep 30, 2009 11:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et si tu lui laisses le temps de bosser à emerge ? Les gentoo-sources c'est gros  :Wink: 

----------

## ProgVal

Titre édité.

Et je lui ai laissé beaucoup de temps. J'ai déjà fait une installation de Gentoo (du moins, j'ai tenté), et je ne me souviens pas avoir réalisé cette étape, ça veut dire qu'elle ne m'a pas posé problème...

----------

## kernelsensei

Est-ce que tu constates une activité au niveau du HD / CPU pendant que t'attends ? (regarde avec top/htop pour l'activité CPU)

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu assez d'espace disque ?

que donne "df -h /var/tmp/portage" ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Sympa de poster aussi en anglais !

On pue ou quoi   :Evil or Very Mad: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794589-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## ProgVal

1. Je n'ai entendu aucune activité du disque dur. Quant au CPU, dès qu'il y a de l'activité, ça ralenti beaucoup mon PC, ce qui n'est pas le cas pendant l'émergence

2. J'exécuterai la commande dès que je rentrerai chez moi.

3. J'ai d'abord posté en Anglais.

Ensuite, j'ai vu (ou plutôt, on ma donné le lien) du forum Français. Et comme je comprend mieux le Français...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Sympa de poster aussi en anglais !
> 
> On pue ou quoi  
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794589-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

 

Super accueil pour le nouveau ça... ahem.

Au fait, bienvenue ProgVal  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Bah pas faire gaffe, Xavier est un peu ronchon de temps à autres ça nous arrive à tous une fois ou deux de-ci de-là  :Wink: 

Donc bienvenue++ (ici on est tous sympa quand même tu verras à l'usage   :Razz:   )

Sinon pour ton pb, tu peux montrer le retour d'un #mount hors du chroot stp ?

Et un #emerge --info tant qu'a y être...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

question conne: t'as fait un emerge --sync ?

(ou eix-sync)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Bah pas faire gaffe, Xavier est un peu ronchon de temps à autres ça nous arrive à tous une fois ou deux de-ci de-là 

 

Touché  :Wink: 

Bienvenue, et désolé pour mon coup de griffe mal placé   :Confused: 

----------

## ProgVal

Pas de problème, il m'arrive parfois d'accueillir des kikoolol comme ça, sur des forums techniques, je comprend ce qu'on ressent  :Wink: 

Sinon, problème résolu en faisant: 

```
# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Allez, pour me faire pardonner, voici mon script qui fait ce qu'il faut (et un chroot amélioré, provenant de LinuxFromScratch):

```
#!/bin/bash

cd `dirname $0`

cd ../../..

case `uname -m` in

    (i686) LINUX32= ;;

    (x86_64) LINUX32=linux32 ;;

esac

for f in `mount | grep $PWD/ | sed -e 's/.* on //' -e 's/ .*//'`

do

    umount $f;

done

mount -o bind / data/build/host &&

mount -o bind /dev/ dev/ &&

mount -t proc none proc/ &&

$LINUX32 chroot . /bin/env -i \

    HOME=/root TERM="$TERM" PS1='\u:\w\$ ' \

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin \

    /bin/bash --login +h

for f in `mount | grep $PWD/ | sed -e 's/.* on //' -e 's/ .*//'`

do

    umount $f;

done
```

----------

